# Home birth in a private rented house



## MrsBandEgglet

Does anybody know if I would have to ask permission from my landlady to have a home birth? She's really lovely and we've not actually seem her since we moved in so it's not like she comes to do house checks or anything. We're good tenants and I wouldn't want to take advantage of her but I think I'd be crushed if she said no. I'm still working on convincing my husband, not sure I want to take on the challenge of having to convince someone else lol :nope:


----------



## FlowerFairy

I can't imagine you'd have to tell her hun. x


----------



## Mervs Mum

No you don't. You wouldnt ask if you could labour there for as long as possible before transferring would you? I've supported lots of births in rented homes :)


----------



## chuck

I never even considered it.


----------



## loobylou29

Im in a private rented and I dont intend on asking the landlords permission, I might mention it if it comes up in a conversation but I wont be asking as I dont think its there buisness. I have a deposit so if there was any accidental damage to carpets etc then it would come out of that if I didnt repair it. xoxoxo


----------



## Jims_Girl

I "hyperthetically" ask the letting agency and they said its none of the landlords business...... !! :)


----------



## bbyno1

I private rent and im not going to ask my landlord.


----------



## becstar

I'm not asking mine... I didn't ask permission to conceive the baby after all! ;-)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Won't be in one by the time this baby comes (well, unless she comes before next saturday when we move!) but no way would I tell my landlord about the home birth if we were staying here, none of his business!


----------



## feeble

Did you ask if you can conceive in the house? 

;)


----------



## pooch

if you were in the US i would say yes but that's only because i work for an insurance company...if anything were to go wrong she might be liable for injuries that happen in a residence she owns. but since you're in the UK and nothing bad will happen anyway i'd say you're ok without asking her.


----------



## pooch

if you were in the US i would say yes but that's only because i work for an insurance company...if anything were to go wrong she might be liable for injuries that happen in a residence she owns. but since you're in the UK and nothing bad will happen anyway i'd say you're ok without asking her.


----------



## lynnikins

we didnt lol the neighbors didnt know either till after the fact lol when we saw them a couple of days later ( we are mid terrace ) they didnt get disturbed by the ambulances at 3.30am either lol or my noise lol


----------



## loobylou29

Thanks lyn I just realised our walls are like paper and the last thing we need while im in labour is the police turning up to check what the screamings about rofl xoxoxo


----------



## lesleyann

We never asked we also live in a midterrace and nextdoor asked 3days after the birth if I had had her yet as they had not seen me out in the garden for a few days lol


----------



## special_kala

I didnt tell mine. 

She popped over after Willow was born and when i said she was born upstairs she looked a bit shocked lol


----------



## mum22ttc#3

If I was to have a home birth I wouldn't bother telling the landlord, what it you had a home birth but didn't actually mean to, theres not much they could do about it surely. :flower:


----------



## Sam Pearson

Nope. You have every right to perform bodily functions in your home rented or not.


----------



## 17thy

I private rent and I'm absolutely certain my landlord wouldn't mind.


----------



## xsadiex

We're in a rented flat and we didn't ask permission! I thought it would be unnecessary, would have felt rather awkward asking haha. Let's hope their aren't any questions about the blood stains on the cream carpet. Do make sure you cover carpets properly, I brought really thin dust sheets which were rubbish and didn't save the carpet sadly.


----------



## Sam Pearson

We told our landlady that we would be homebirthing and she told us that she had birthed 4 of her 6 children in that same house which was so lovely to know so obviously she had no problem with us homebirthing there. The day after I birthed the baby she rocked up and came right into the house without even knocking to see the baby - I heard somebody coming up the stairs callin gout hello and only had enough time to put a shirt on - that wasn't so cool.


----------



## bubbles123

we've got a standard rental agreement for our house, pretty much the same as most people have in the UK. I had a look through it the other day for something unrelated and it says nothing about not being able to give birth or anything related to it. Ours does say though that we are not allowed to keep wild fowl in the bath or use the house for immoral purposes... the mind boggles what previous tenants might have gotten up to! So you should be fine, I might tell the neighbours though just in case they are worried by unusual noises or activity at night.


----------

